

Historical Thesaurus is a masterpiece worth waiting 40 years for - mtkd
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/personal-view/6413166/Historical-Thesaurus-is-a-masterpiece-worth-waiting-40-years-for.html

======
shib71
A tangent from normal HN news, but fascinating for the dedication from those
involved and the awesome thoroughness of the data compiled.

